# Fetish.



## nosocks

I was wondering if there are any ladies out there who have had experience of loving someone with a foot fetish?I would like to hear how you have sex and how you feel about it.Do you think that a man with a fetish really enjoys vanilla sex or just wants extreme sex or to masturbate while looking at women's feet.
Any input would be appreciated as it's not something you can talk about to friends and family....
Thank You in anticipation.


----------



## wiigirl

No foot fetish exactly but more of a shoe fetish. Got tons of new sexy shoes and boots. 

It kind of got out of control and it really wasnt my thing.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

It's no secret on here that my fetish is sexy hands and *feet* and it drives me bonkers when a woman strokes me anywhere with either one, and my wife was a little weirded out about it in the beginning but then started liking the idea afterwards. But my ex(who was very kinky)was all into it and not only wanted her feet rubbed hard and toes sucked but a lot of times wanted to suck mine too, without me even asking!


----------



## KnK

My hubby has a foot fetish. It kind of weirded me out at first. He likes to massage them , kiss them , suck on my toes etc. I'm ok with it now. I figured why not , he likes it and it don't hurt nothing so  oh and he likes me to rub his junk , chest etc. with my feet ! 

For me I will not touch his feet at all , not matter what and he is fine with that. He just wants mine


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes

Hubby doesn't have a foot fetish..but I honestly wouldn't mind. I'm comfortable with my feet, so if that were something else that turned him on about me (and I received more foot massages because of it lol) that'd be a-okay with me!


----------



## Cee Paul

Not bragging but I have been told by a few women that I have attractive feet for a man, and I'm not really sure if I should be offended or pleased by that but it's never a bad thing when any of your body parts are complimented I guess.


----------



## southern wife

I'm into the feet thing more so than Hubs. Oh well!!


----------



## southern wife

AsTheStoryGoes said:


> Hubby doesn't have a foot fetish..but I honestly wouldn't mind. I'm comfortable with my feet, so if that were something else that turned him on about me (and I received more foot massages because of it lol) that'd be a-okay with me!


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## 40isthenew20

I have a foot fetish and adore my wife's set. She finds it weird but accepted it years ago. She can get me off in a number of ways without using the 'usual' parts of her body, which gives her an easy night when I'm looking for a piece and she's not in the mood. 

It can also be incorporated into regular sex acts, too. She will play with my penis and balls with her feet while I'm going down on her and during intercourse, I sometimes will pull one or both of her legs up so I can lick the toes and soles of her feet and get a good whiff of those babies!


----------



## Cee Paul

Now ladies if you have ugly knarled up feet then your husband probably doesn't have a foot fetish........at least with you he doesn't.


----------



## sinnister

Not a lady but I too am a dude with one.

I think the important thing is to embrace it if you can. As long as you can get comfortable wrapping your mind around it, and it's a something in addition to regular intimacy and doesn't fully take it's place you'll be fine. 

Look at it this way, chances are you probably have some cute feet. Foot guys are very picky about it.


----------



## Cee Paul

sinnister said:


> Not a lady but I too am a dude with one.
> 
> I think the important thing is to embrace it if you can. As long as you can get comfortable wrapping your mind around it, and it's a something in addition to regular intimacy and doesn't fully take it's place you'll be fine.
> 
> Look at it this way, chances are you probably have some cute feet. Foot guys are very picky about it.


True, cause with me it's a two way street in that if a woman has cute or sexy feet it completely turns me on, but if she has some gross or butt ugly feet it completely turns me off and freaks me out.


----------



## southern wife

sinnister said:


> Not a lady but I too am a dude with one.
> 
> I think the important thing is to embrace it if you can. As long as you can get comfortable wrapping your mind around it, and it's a something in addition to regular intimacy and doesn't fully take it's place you'll be fine.
> 
> Look at it this way, *chances are you probably have some cute feet. Foot guys are very picky about it*.


I get alot of compliments on my feet/shoes/pedicure. I also notice when strange men check out my feet/shoes.


----------



## sinnister

southern wife said:


> I get alot of compliments on my feet/shoes/pedicure. I also notice when strange men check out my feet/shoes.


It's rare that a woman notices us foot guys checking them out. But it's it's exciting in a way when you get caught.

I've seen your feet...10/10. Does not surprise me you get compliments.


----------



## nosocks

Thankyou for a male imput.I am ok with the foot fetish.I just have a problem with it becoming an obsession and taking over from the sex act completely.I want to be made to feel wanted sexually,not just a sex object from the knees down.I worry about this happening and him not being interested in anything other than masturbating,especially over images of other women when I'm not around.I am getting older and my feet will age along with the rest of me.


----------



## nosocks

Thanks for that.This sounds like the perfect compromise.


----------



## nosocks

Hello and thanks for your imput.How did it get out of control for you?


----------



## southern wife

sinnister said:


> It's rare that a woman notices us foot guys checking them out. But it's it's exciting in a way when you get caught.
> 
> I've seen your feet...10/10. Does not surprise me you get compliments.


Thank you, sin! 

I always notice.....probably because I'm a "foot person". I love my feet massaged, played with, [email protected], licked, etc.


----------



## sinnister

southern wife said:


> Thank you, sin!
> 
> I always notice.....probably because I'm a "foot person". I love my feet massaged, played with, [email protected], licked, etc.




LOL. Gonna be funny walking out of my office now. *Sigh*

OP - who are you trying to quote?


----------



## Cee Paul

I read an article somewhere and I'll have to find it where it says that there are literally millions out there with foot fetishes(the majority of them are male), and if you Google porn sites there's literally hundreds of them just dedicated to women's feet and/or foot worship. And the article said that there is just something very very sexual about feet that draws men(and sometimes women)to them and gets us all excited.

Now I get that way about pretty hands as well as big breasts and women with Angelina Jolie type lips too.


----------



## nosocks

Thanks for all your replies,they helped seeing things from both other mens and womens experiences.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

gman95901 said:


> I think that women are plenty aware of foot men checking them out below the ankles nowadays. It happens to my wife all the time...


My estranged was just weird i think he had an ankle fetish because he would always comment on mine, would like touching my feet, like feet ankles round his face whilst doing the deed and sucked toes, he never said he did though.


----------



## nosocks

I suppose it's just that sometimes it feels like I'm unnatractive sexually unless my feet or someone else's are involved.I am 54,I take care of myself and try hard in the foot department.I really have never liked my feet so for this to be a sexual thing is strange for me but I do know what you all have been saying.I read all I can online about this fetish and am happy to indulge my boyfriend.I have been doing this for 4 years and I like my feet rubbed,licked and sucked as part of sex play or otherwise.I would still welcome any input from men and women regarding foot fetishism please.
I am happy to turn my man on and use my feet as well as my hands on him.
Have any of you had the experience of what I am afraid of...the feet taking over as the only sexual thing wanted by a man.I know sex isn't everything and I love him enough to live with it if it happens.


----------



## southern wife

gman95901 said:


> I hope hubby indulges that for you Southern, even though he's not a classic foot guy...


From time to time, but he does give me lots of foot massages!


----------



## southern wife

nosocks said:


> Have any of you had the experience of what I am afraid of...the feet taking over as the only sexual thing wanted by a man.


No, not at all, and I think our "feet" guys here will agree. While they love feet, they like the "total package" as well.  Lay your mind to rest, and enjoy!


----------



## Cee Paul

southern wife said:


> No, not at all, and I think our "feet" guys here will agree. While they love feet, they like the "total package" as well.  Lay your mind to rest, and enjoy!


To me sexy feet and/or foot play is merely the spark that helps get the camp fire started.


----------



## 40isthenew20

southern wife said:


> No, not at all, and I think our "feet" guys here will agree. While they love feet, they like the "total package" as well.  Lay your mind to rest, and enjoy!


Agreed. I love my wife's feet but they will never replace the rest of her. Just another turn-on about her for me.


----------



## ankh

I am a gentleman, and I love pretty feet and toes, AND those both inside open toed pumps. Nothing accentuates a woman's appearance like healthy, well-maintained feet in sexy shoes; but PLEASE leave the clompy platforms home. I hear those things clomp clomp clomping down the hall and I want to duck and cover, so the horse drawn carriage doesn't run me over. 

Just as really nice pumps show off pretty feet and legs and other ASSpects, the clompy platform destroy the look of whoever wears them.


----------



## homebuilder

I always notice.....probably because I'm a "foot person". I love my feet massaged, played with, [email protected], licked, etc.* Holy cow thats awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker

40isthenew20 said:


> Agreed. I love my wife's feet but they will never replace the rest of her. Just another turn-on about her for me.


Exactly, and Mrs P was a foot model. She needs to break out those special shoes sometime soon.


----------



## coupdegrace

I love women's toes, but I have a preference about it: I like when the toes have an alignment to where the second toe is not longer than the others. I also like the toes long and straight with nails that cup over the toe. Add a french pedicure and I'm in heaven.


----------



## southern wife

coupdegrace said:


> I love women's toes, but I have a preference about it: I like when the toes have an alignment to where the second toe is not longer than the others. I also like the toes long and straight with nails that cup over the toe. Add a french pedicure and I'm in heaven.


My toes are like that. Might be some pics still in the "Shoe Show" thread in the Social Section. You'll have to search for it!


----------



## CharlieParker

You are allowed to update that thread. Just sayin'.


----------



## coupdegrace

southern wife said:


> My toes are like that. Might be some pics still in the "Shoe Show" thread in the Social Section. You'll have to search for it!


I searched and didn't find anything!



> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


How dare you tease me so!  I must see those tootsies!


----------



## barcafan

CharlieParker said:


> You are allowed to update that thread. Just sayin'.


I second that. 

Southern wife your feet are just...ahh I'll get banned hehe


----------



## Omgitsjoe

The turn on ith women with nice feet and a pedicure like French Nails is how this woman takes good care of herself. Knowing she's very neat and careful with this somewhat intimate part of her body ... what else about her is she this way ???

I love seeing neat ,pedicured feet in open toed shoes in the summer just like how coupedegrace showed !! Im so thankful my wife does have nice toes and feet and actually enjoys showing them off often


----------



## coupdegrace

gman95901 said:


> At the near beginning you will find them. Cant miss them as she is wearing OPI's _My Chihuahua Bites_...


I searched for both words, yet I got no hits. Perhaps you need to be invited to this group. :scratchhead:

I take the train to and from work and there was this young, middle-eastern girl with the prettiest feet I've seen in years. She was wearing sandals showing her lovely, perfect toes. I couldn't keep my eyes off them. Even worse, she was exhibitioning them by putting her feet up on the seat. They were so hot that I snuck a snapshot of them with my smart phone.


----------



## Cee Paul

coupdegrace said:


> I love women's toes, but I have a preference about it: I like when the toes have an alignment to where the second toe is not longer than the others. I also like the toes long and straight with nails that cup over the toe. Add a french pedicure and I'm in heaven.


See french pedicures have always been a big *turn off* for me because it just looks like someone who hasn't trimmed their nails in a few months, which is the look of poor hygene. I love trimmed up toes that are a little chubby with either hot red polish or maroon polish and to me that is...........sexxxxy!


----------



## Cee Paul

Perfect example right below and a total turn on for me!


----------



## barcafan

Cee Paul said:


> See french pedicures have always been a big *turn off*


I would have to agree, not much of a french pedicure fan. I would say I equally enjoy black, purple, pink, and red nail polish. The important thing is that they have nice feet though...the rest can easily be modified. Some women take such bad care of their feet it's as if they grew up in a third world country playing soccer barefoot!


----------



## frootloop

coupdegrace said:


> I searched for both words, yet I got no hits. Perhaps you need to be invited to this group. :scratchhead:


Try Advanced Search next time:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/46475-shoe-show.html


----------



## I Notice The Details

Cee Paul said:


> To me sexy feet and/or foot play is merely the spark that helps get the camp fire started.


I agree with Cee Paul....my wive's feet are gorgeous...like icing on the cake. I love her entire body, but nice legs and sexy feet can really get the fire started! Not really a fetish for me, just something I really appreciate about her!


----------



## Cee Paul

barcafan said:


> I would have to agree, not much of a french pedicure fan. I would say I equally enjoy black, purple, pink, and red nail polish. The important thing is that they have nice feet though...the rest can easily be modified. *Some women take such bad care of their feet it's as if they grew up in a third world country playing soccer barefoot!*


Totally freakin hilarious!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## gbrad

Foot fetish, not sure why. And with my wife, I try and stay away from them, they don't smell good.


----------



## Cee Paul

gbrad said:


> Foot fetish, not sure why. And with my wife, I try and stay away from them, they don't smell good.


My wife has totally let her feet go for almost a year now so I don't go near hers much anymore either, but back when she did care and got them pedicured at least once a month and kept them lotioned I was all over them. But now........yuck!


----------



## gbrad

Cee Paul said:


> My wife has totally let her feet go for almost a year now so I don't go near hers much anymore either, but back when she did care and got them pedicured at least once a month and kept them lotioned I was all over them. But now........yuck!


Pedicure once a month, thats too often spending that money.


----------



## Cee Paul

gman95901 said:


> Yup way cheaper to take the do it yourself approach. Saves money, the feet are well maintained and you even get to choose the color!


The place she goes to charges like $35 I believe for a manicure and a pedicure together, and we both make a very good living combined so it's not too bad and it was very enjoyable for me.


----------



## gbrad

Cee Paul said:


> The place she goes to charges like $35 I believe for a manicure and a pedicure together, and we both make a very good living combined so it's not too bad and it was very enjoyable for me.


If it is affordable and something both get enjoyment from, then that is part of entertainment expense that is worth while.


----------



## Cee Paul

gbrad said:


> If it is affordable and something both get enjoyment from, then that is part of entertainment expense that is worth while.


Yep, but ever since we've started having serious problems in our marriage she doesn't care about doing stuff like that anymore. I even bought her a gift certificate to that nail spa for Valentines Day 2011 along with a dozen roses, and she(purposely)let the damn thing expire!


----------



## Omgitsjoe

My Mrs gets a manicure and pedicure each week .... time permitting ! I had thought this was excessive at one time but i now realize with her working 12 hour shifs at the hospital floor as a RN and on her feet so many hours each day ......... the weekly treatment pays off and is worth it since they are so nice and pretty !! 

Here's a simple example 

http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## southern wife




----------



## FalconKing

I have a foot fetish. I periodically like to rub and kiss a woman's feet. But I don't expect her to go anywhere near mine. It's actually my test of love. If any woman can see me barefooted and still have romantic interest in me, she is a special woman indeed. I know I got some ugly ass feet:yawn2: 

This is the greatest thread ever. Southern Wife whenever you post again I will forever envision that photo:yay:


----------



## barcafan

Foot fetishists should not let this thread die. 

num num num lol


----------



## Pandakiss

sinnister said:


> It's rare that a woman notices us foot guys checking them out. But it's it's exciting in a way when you get caught.
> 
> I've seen your feet...10/10. Does not surprise me you get compliments.



I always notice when men check out my feet. Some are nice and just glance once twice and leave it at that. Others stare. 

Dosent bother me. I was in the grocery store about 2 weeks ago, and this guy almost ran into my cart. Too funny. I was not watching where I was going and neither was he. He openly admitted he was looking at my shoes. I don't think he was shopping for shoes for himself. 

I just had on the black shoes, the ones in the shoe thread, nothing open, just black patten leather. I had black stockings on. 

I just smiled and said its fine...thank you. My husband has a foot fetish, so it's not weird to me. I always liked the fact he loved my feet. I get so many shoes. Go me...

I love the special attention he pays to my feet.


----------



## gbrad

Omgitsjoe said:


> My Mrs gets a manicure and pedicure each week .... time permitting ! I had thought this was excessive at one time but i now realize with her working 12 hour shifs at the hospital floor as a RN and on her feet so many hours each day ......... the weekly treatment pays off and is worth it since they are so nice and pretty !!
> 
> Here's a simple example
> 
> http://www.mojoimage.com/


Very nice!


----------



## coupdegrace

southern wife said:


>


This is beautiful! Got more toe shots?


----------



## FalconKing

coupdegrace said:


> This is beautiful! Got more toe shots?


ummm..I'm glad somebody else asked


----------



## barcafan

I think she prefers to tease us to death.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

My Mrs sent me this email a few days ago saying she was waiting for me to come home hmmmmm  ??

http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## homebuilder

Omgitsjoe said:


> My Mrs sent me this email a few days ago saying she was waiting for me to come home hmmmmm  ??
> 
> http://www.mojoimage.com/


Holy batflaps you lucky [email protected]@Rd just don't get a speeding ticket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing

Omgitsjoe said:


> My Mrs sent me this email a few days ago saying she was waiting for me to come home hmmmmm  ??
> 
> http://www.mojoimage.com/


Damnit i'm tired of this sh!t!!!

I need to get off this site and go find me a woman!!


----------



## barcafan

Omgitsjoe said:


> My Mrs sent me this email a few days ago saying she was waiting for me to come home hmmmmm  ??


You lucky man! I hope she doesn't mind you sharing the photos. :smthumbup:


----------



## Omgitsjoe

barcafan said:


> You lucky man! I hope she doesn't mind you sharing the photos. :smthumbup:


Not for nothing but she'll pretend to be upset and say something like " i cannot believe you just shared that ?! " and smack me on my shoulder ..................... but sooner or later if i bring it up at the right time hmmmmm she will obviously not mind ahem ahem  !


----------



## barcafan

Well on behalf of all the foot fetishists on this website..thank you for taking a beating for the greater good.


----------



## FalconKing

I am not a big fan of certain styles or fads, but i'll say this. Since the flip flop craze about a decade ago It's made my heart flutter. It's almost the same as women walking around shirtless:yay:


----------



## Pandakiss

FalconKing said:


> I am not a big fan of certain styles or fads, but i'll say this. Since the flip flop craze about a decade ago It's made my heart flutter. It's almost the same as women walking around shirtless:yay:


Ewww. I hate flip flops. They make that gross sound when they hit the ground :shivers: with side show bob groans. 

And they do not make legs look more appealing. And I think I'm the only one who dosent get gladiator sandals....

Just my thoughts


----------



## barcafan

Pandakiss said:


> Ewww. I hate flip flops. They make that gross sound when they hit the ground :shivers: with side show bob groans.
> 
> And they do not make legs look more appealing. And I think I'm the only one who dosent get gladiator sandals....
> 
> Just my thoughts


It's okay, high heels are equivalent.


----------



## Cee Paul

I have kind of a weird foot fetish in that I think that the majority of women's feet are just plain ugly or gross which is a total turn off, but when I spot the few that have what I think are cute or sexy feet it's a total.......TURN ON! But I have run across a few guys who think that mostly _all_ women's feet are a turn on, wether they're all gnarled up with crooked toes or just plain weird looking it doesn't matter.


----------



## barcafan

Cee Paul said:


> I have kind of a weird foot fetish in that I think that the majority of women's feet are just plain ugly or gross which is a total turn off, but when I spot the few that have what I think are cute or sexy feet it's a total.......TURN ON! But I have run across a few guys who think that mostly _all_ women's feet are a turn on, wether they're all gnarled up with crooked toes or just plain weird looking it doesn't matter.


I happen to be quite selective as well and agree that the majority have pretty ugly feet. Omgitsjoe's wife and southern wife...umm...definitely not part of those women!


----------



## barcafan

I think this thread should be moved from the ladie's lounge....unless it doesn't bother the ladies?


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Pandakiss said:


> Ewww. I hate flip flops. They make that gross sound when they hit the ground :shivers: with side show bob groans.
> 
> And they do not make legs look more appealing. And I think I'm the only one who dosent get gladiator sandals....
> 
> Just my thoughts


I think the very casual flip flops are better suited for those beach days but those open toed sandals that women often wear when going out for the evening makes them look even sexier !!!! Here's the Mrs last summer when we went out for drinks ....... she drive me and other guys bonkers all night !!!

http://www.mojoimage.com/




barcafan said:


> I happen to be quite selective as well and agree that the majority have pretty ugly feet. Omgitsjoe's wife and southern wife...umm...definitely not part of those women!


I had mentioned to her your compliment this morning which reminded her that she missed her pedicure yesterday since she had work. She is now at the salon getting her manicure and pedicure FYI


----------



## barcafan

Omgitsjoe said:


> I had mentioned to her your compliment this morning which reminded her that she missed her pedicure yesterday since she had work. She is now at the salon getting her manicure and pedicure FYI


I still stand by it 1000%


----------



## Cee Paul

Azure said:


> I once had a BF who had a foot fetish. I initially thought it was gross that he wanted to suck my toes, but then one day I let him, and holy [email protected]*% it was one of the most enjoyable things I've experienced. I got so wet it was unbelievable. But I'm married now, to a guy who is strictly vanilla, and would probably freak out if I even suggested some foot lovin


Same here Azure in that it would drive my ex crazy when I gave here a total footjob and she even liked sucking mine(but only if I just showered), but my current wife _allows_ it but thinks it's weird and is quite vanilla period.


----------



## ultravixen333

My partner has an extreme foot fetish, I accept it, when we first got together It was unique as all men in the past liked me for boobs or ass, we even have videos on the net of him caressing my feet....
But it can be a nightmare for me, especially in the summer, when walking down the street all he does is eye up the floor for women in sandals...I mean, I would'nt take any bloke of mine ogling someone else.
It can be fun, especially when he wants to tickle them during sex, It turns me on more knowing how much it drives him crazy, but also its the fine line between pleasure and tickle torture....


----------



## Adex

I have a thing for nice feet, but preferably when the girl is skinny with long legs and her nails are painted red, a dark color, or any color. I'm not into french pedicures. I also, for some reason, love a skinny girl with a skirt or shorts in flip flops if her feet are nice.

I remember before I was married, my soon to be wife gave me my first footjob. With previous exgfs, I never had done that. It might have been a reason why I was so into her and wanted to marry her. With my wife now, I don't like sucking her toes but just prefer looking at them during a footjob or sex. 

My opinion is that any woman married to a husband with a foot fetish is lucky. As long as you indulge him in what he wants and your feet are relatively attractive, he probably won't cheat on you or leave you.


----------



## homebuilder

Not much into French pedicure either like the red color myself.love seeing a women feet if their attractive.if your female and you wear open toed shoes I'm definitely looking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

homebuilder said:


> Not much into French pedicure either like the red color myself.love seeing a women feet if their attractive.if your female and you wear open toed shoes I'm definitely looking
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me either because french pedicures always look like someone who hasn't trimmed their toenails in about 2 months.


----------



## barcafan

Adex said:


> My opinion is that any woman married to a husband with a foot fetish is lucky. As long as you indulge him in what he wants and your feet are relatively attractive, he probably won't cheat on you or leave you.


So true! haha


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Trying to keep my mind off Hurrican Sandy ......... sooo i thought i'd share this with the guys here who would appreciate it 

The Mrs one day last summer emailed me showing off her ...... pedicure and how much she missed me 

http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## homebuilder

I'm speechless. maybe your wife could give my wife some pointers LOL


----------



## Cee Paul

I've had both an ex-wife and ex-girlfriend tell me that I have nice looking feet for a guy, so to the ladies on here I'll let you be the judge on that. 









(Cee Paul's left foot)


----------



## barcafan

Okay let's do everybody a favor and keep this thread about beautiful female feet. 

Ahh I gotta look at those panties at least 10 times to undo what I just saw...


----------



## ankh

Omgitsjoe said:


> Trying to keep my mind off Hurrican Sandy ......... sooo i thought i'd share this with the guys here who would appreciate it
> 
> The Mrs one day last summer emailed me showing off her ...... pedicure and how much she missed me
> 
> http://www.mojoimage.com/


What a well posed picture. Wish my lover would take a few like that to send me.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

ankh said:


> What a well posed picture. Wish my lover would take a few like that to send me.


She gets into these naughty moods every so often thus surprises me with emails/pictures like this !!! Maybe ill share a few more when and ummmmmm if


----------



## Cee Paul

barcafan said:


> Okay let's do everybody a favor and keep this thread about beautiful female feet.
> 
> Ahh I gotta look at those panties at least 10 times to undo what I just saw...


Hey there might be a few women on here that have a fetish for men's feet so that was for them - lol.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

ankh said:


> What a well posed picture. Wish my lover would take a few like that to send me.


She shortly sent this to me after that first one ......... saying she needed new undies and was going to the mall to go shopping at Victoria Secret  ???

URL=http://www.mojoimage.com/]







[/URL]http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## homebuilder

the hits keep coming.


----------



## barcafan

So....umm..Joe...When are we going to switch places?


----------



## Omgitsjoe

barcafan said:


> So....umm..Joe...When are we going to switch places?


Haaaa ....................... you think wink wink  ????


----------



## barcafan

Cee Paul said:


> Hey there might be a few women on here that have a fetish for men's feet so that was for them - lol.


lol


----------



## barcafan

Omgitsjoe said:


> Haaaa ....................... you think wink wink  ????


Yeah! You can be a full time student and not sleep for days...It's a good deal!


----------



## homebuilder

please don't let this thread die. to many attractive feet. LOL


----------



## Omgitsjoe

homebuilder said:


> please don't let this thread die. to many attractive feet. LOL


Haaa ........ it's a lazy Sunday morning and I thought I'd share what my Mrs sent me last summer when she went to A/C with her girlfriends for some bridal shower !!!

This was at the Bellagio's indoor pool and how i wish she sent me a picture of herself in her bikini because she was smoooooking !!!

http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## FalconKing

Joe man you don't think you are getting carried away with these pictures of your wife?


----------



## Omgitsjoe

FalconKing said:


> Joe man you don't think you are getting carried away with these pictures of your wife?


My apologies sir.


----------



## homebuilder

OMGIJ
he's back ladies and gentleman


----------



## FalconKing

Omgitsjoe said:


> My apologies sir.


Well you wife is very beautiful, and it's great to show us how much pride she takes in taking care of herself(especially since we are men that appreciate a great pedicure.) I am sure you are quite proud! But we are men. And she is your wife. Know what I mean?


----------



## barcafan

Falcon.....you party pooper!


----------



## sinnister

LOL thread over.

I wanted to post that this is a massive thread jack but didnt want to look like the stick in the mud.


----------



## Cee Paul

sinnister said:


> LOL thread over.
> 
> I wanted to post that this is a massive thread jack but didnt want to look like the stick in the mud.


Yeah and I agree it was beginning to get a little bit strange to me as well, and I was wondering what pic was going to be posted next that I don't really need to see.


----------



## coupdegrace

Omgitsjoe said:


> Haaa ........ it's a lazy Sunday morning and I thought I'd share what my Mrs sent me last summer when she went to A/C with her girlfriends for some bridal shower !!!
> 
> This was at the Bellagio's indoor pool and how i wish she sent me a picture of herself in her bikini because she was smoooooking !!!
> 
> http://www.mojoimage.com/


That's hot!! Love that pedicure and the toe alignment!!


----------



## coupdegrace

Pandakiss said:


> Ewww. I hate flip flops. They make that gross sound when they hit the ground :shivers: with side show bob groans.
> 
> And they do not make legs look more appealing. And I think I'm the only one who dosent get gladiator sandals....
> 
> Just my thoughts


I agree with the annoying "thap thap thap" sound they make, but women's feet look so much better in flip-flops than in heels. The toes are more relaxed instead of being stressed.


----------



## Parrot_head

My Wife has really sexy feet , I bought her a $500 Gift cert to a spa in town , she was always gettin a ped..
I also find the contrast of dark polish a major turn on


----------



## barcafan

Does anybody else get excited when they hear the sound of high heels only to look around to be disappointed? ha ha


----------



## 40isthenew20

Omgitsjoe said:


> Haaa ........ it's a lazy Sunday morning and I thought I'd share what my Mrs sent me last summer when she went to A/C with her girlfriends for some bridal shower !!!
> 
> This was at the Bellagio's indoor pool and how i wish she sent me a picture of herself in her bikini because she was smoooooking !!!
> 
> http://www.mojoimage.com/


I certainly hope that you do some naughty things to those pretty little feet. Lucky man!


----------



## Cee Paul

I'm now outta here after all that.


----------



## Snookums

My fiance has a foot fetish too. I find nothing wrong with it at all, I actually like knowing he likes me feet & gets turned on by them. We've even incorporated them into our sex sessions at times.


----------



## Maneo

ultravixen333 said:


> My partner has an extreme foot fetish, I accept it, when we first got together It was unique as all men in the past liked me for boobs or ass, we even have videos on the net of him caressing my feet....
> But it can be a nightmare for me, especially in the summer, when walking down the street all he does is eye up the floor for women in sandals...I mean, I would'nt take any bloke of mine ogling someone else.
> It can be fun, especially when he wants to tickle them during sex, It turns me on more knowing how much it drives him crazy, but also its the fine line between pleasure and tickle torture....


Does his "extreme" foot fetish concern you or just something you find interesting and quirky in your man? 
My wife has the same fine line between loving and hating me tickling her ticklish feet. Not sure why, but it is a real turn on for some.


----------



## ocotillo

I find feet to be mildly erotic. For me, giving my wife a foot massage as a stepping stone to further intimacy is the start and end of it though. 

As a social phenomenon, I think it's interesting that erotic interest in women's feet is so deeply embedded in Western culture. It's literally everywhere you look, especially in advertising.

For example, Scarlet Johansson is currently advertising for Moet and Chandon. One of the adverts shows her reclining on a couch, holding a champagne glass between her bare toes. You're never in a million years going to see champagne advertised this way with a male model. No one would buy it.

There's a fairly current ad for Ritz Crackers where a female model is so happy to be eating them that she kicks off her high heels and plops her bare feet in the lap of a strange man on a bus. He looks surprised, but not put out. Again, you're never in a million years going to see the gender roles reversed for something like this. 

Western standards of dress and grooming are another example. Men don't paint their toe nails, men don't wear jewelry on their feet and ankles, men don't get cute little tattoos on the inside of their Achilles tendon or on the tops of their feet and men don't wear shoes intentionally designed to draw attention to the foot. Only women do these things.

In contrast, men are taught from the time they're little boys that the foot is at least a semi-private part of the body that needs to be covered up in formal situations. 

Western views on flattering and unflattering body positions and posture is another example. Any good book on photographing people, will list positions to pose the subject that are more flattering than others. One position for women is flat on her stomach, chin in her hands, legs bent at the knee with her (usually) bare feet in the air. There is not an actress or model anywhere that has not been photographed in this position.

Men however are never posed in that position. It's considered much too feminine for a man.

Promotional artwork for motion pictures is another example. It's not unusual at all to see the female protagonist in bare feet on the artwork even though no such scene ever occurs in the actual movie. Sometimes this happens even when the context and theme of the movie would make bare feet inappropriate. The original promotional artwork for the 1977 film Star Wars is a good example of that. 

Nobody knows the reasons why, but this erotic interest seems to have started during the epidemics of venereal disease in the Middle Ages. 

During the gonorrhea epidemic of the Thirteenth Century, romantic literature of the time suddenly began making numerous, detailed, loving references to women's feet. Examples include the famous French _Roman de la Rose_, (Romance of the Rose) and the Troubadour poetry of Cerveri and Riguier. (Mearnshaw, 1963)

It occurred again during the syphilis epidemic of the Sixteenth century and this time, it was accompanied by Renaissance advances in shoe-making. True women's high heels with an abbreviated upper (i.e They showed "Toe cleavage") became popular among wealthy female rulers and courtesans. (Windle, 1992)

At the beginning of the Renaissance there were painters who specialized in decolletage, (i.e. A women's upper torso) but by the mid to late Renaissance, there were painters who specialized in women's feet. (Marle, 1930) In brothels, fully clothed prostitutes solicited customers with their feet bared. (Giannini, 1998)

There was a resurgence of this interest in the Nineteenth Century and each period of renewed interest has been augmented by the social developments and fashion innovations of previous ones.

One example is shoes. Napoleon banned high heels entirely in an effort to eliminate class distinctions between wealthy and poor. They came back into fashion during the Nineteenth Century and further advances in shoe making technology made them more than just a trademark of the wealthy courtesan. Many people could afford them now. They've been a popular element of women's fashion ever since.

Today, shoes are one of the most strongly genderized items of clothing and you can almost always tell the sex of a person by their footwear alone.


----------



## ocotillo

gman95901 said:


> If ever there was a infomercial for foot fetishism, this would be it! Such a well written and eloquent thread hijack if I ever saw one....::scratchhead:


I actually think a brief summary of the more obvious cultural aspects of this phenomenon _is_ relevant to marriage and relationships -- much more so than pictures that appear to violate the TOS of the site.

I've tried really hard over the years to understand my wife's psyche and she's tried really hard to understand mine. Some things she didn't believe at first and it helped to show how obvious a thing this is when you stop and think about it.

At any rate, I did wait until the thread appeared to have run its course


----------

